# {SOLVED} "EMM386 not installed" error



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

During bootup my machine displays that error message. 
I don't notice any difference in performance.
I thought that it might have quit loading when my hard drive filled up close to capacity.
Can I put it back in? Is it a hardware prob?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

What OS are you using? Tell us what your config.sys and autoexec.bat files say!


----------



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

Here it is:

CONFIG.SYS

device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems
devicehigh=c:\windows\setver.exe
dos=high,umb
FILES=40
buffers=20
REM LASTDRIVE=M

[common]
DEVICEhigh=C:\CDROM\AOATAPI.SYS /D:IDECD000

AUTOEXEC.BAT

@echo off
set mouse=c:\imouse
c:\imouse\imouse
prompt $p$g
PATH=C:\;c:\windows\command;c:\windows
SET TEMP=C:\temp


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Try one little change.

Make:

device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems

into this:

; device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems

then reboot and see what happens.


----------



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

Larry, It seems to work. Anyway, Thank you very much. A semi-colon, eh? Who would have thought?



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LarryCore:
> *Try one little change.
> ...


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Glad to hear it worked!

FYI:

; = REM = Remark = computer, please ignore everything on this line.


----------

